

Apparently Techcrunch Staff doesn't read Hacker News - ninjoah
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/21/13-year-old-designs-efficient-solar-array-inspired-by-oak-trees/

======
darylteo
Either way, I don't understand the physics behind it :(

~~~
getonit
No, your confusion shows that - unlike the boy and half the media - you do
understand the physics behind it just fine.

------
jaybol
can you explain this title for me?

~~~
sunsu
This same story was posted on HN a few days ago. Since then there have been
some articles crop up that claim that "solar-panel" trees are inferior.

13 year old makes cool stuff: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2902329>

13 year old's stuff isn't so cool:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2906538>

------
donnaware
sigh, yes, unfortunately we are going to have to hear this on the main stream
news tomorrow, and they will also have it wrong.

